# keeping Freebsd update



## skoinga (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi all,
my system is FreeBSD-RELEASE-8.0
at present, the current version should be 8.0-p3, right?
So, if I upgrade to 8.0-RELEASE-p3, it's recommended to rebuild all ports?
If not, when it's necessary to do make buildworld?
Thankyou


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2010)

It's only necessary to rebuild all ports if you upgrade major versions, like going from 7 to 8.

buildworld is part of upgrading to the later version of the operating system, it doesn't have anything to do with ports.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

skoinga said:
			
		

> So, if I upgrade to 8.0-RELEASE-p3, it's recommended to rebuild all ports?


Usually it's not needed to rebuild any port. Do read /usr/src/UPDATING. If there are ports that would need to be rebuild it'll be mentioned there.


----------

